# What are your favourite live performances/songs?



## Batcat

It can be from any genre.


----------



## shsp




----------



## shsp

Oops. Sorry about the last post.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Right now, this.






#slightlyobsessed


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

By far:






No better songs to play on guitar than those written by Opeth.


----------



## villadb

The first 8 minutes or so of this rocks so hard


----------



## Batcat




----------



## Cylon




----------



## PhilipJ

if the first solo doesn't knock your socks off then the second one will, guaranteed.


----------



## PhilipJ

shsp said:


>







nice find, it's cool to see fugazi being posted!

here's another. 4:00.


----------



## PhilipJFry




----------



## IntrovertedProcrastinator




----------



## CrazyShyOne

Anything by the rolling stones!!!


----------



## raven818

The doors at the Hollywood Bowl and Bob Marley at Santa Barbara


----------



## Thedood

Someone already posted Nirvana at Reading, so I'll go with Nirvana's "Live and Loud" performance at pier 48 in 1993. (Full show isn't on Youtube)






And this has always been my favorite performance of this song:


----------



## estse

PhilipJ said:


> nice find, it's cool to see fugazi being posted!
> 
> here's another. 4:00.


Lucky the meet them and see them live a few times. Here's another from the Instrument doc:






And the Ex from another Jem Cohen film:


----------



## coeur_brise

Get ready to cry ... .. Or have strong case of the feels.


----------



## Terranaut

Hendrix' "Machine Gun" from the late show at the Folmore in 1970 which was published on the Band of Gypsies album. Performance art on guitar at its best.


----------



## Batcat




----------



## Batcat




----------



## grapesatmidnight

(she was suffering from Bulimia in the last two so you can hear her strains)


----------



## grapesatmidnight

(she was suffering from Bulimia in the two of them so you can hear her strains)[/QUOTE]


----------



## sajs




----------



## Batcat




----------



## ashleynoelle87

Heart - What About Love (1990)





Heart - What About Love (2011)


----------



## Batcat




----------



## Elad

i regret nothing


----------



## AussiePea

Sign of a great band, when their live performances are as good if not better than their recorded stuff. And thus I present:





(1:40, holy **** yes)


----------



## feels

That transition into 'The Purple Bottle' at the end is just soo sweet.
And whoever is doing the camerawork rules.

"_My monitor went out, oh it's back..._"


----------



## Glowsphere




----------



## 7th.Streeter

El is killin' it ^^ he's so natural and charismatic on stage it beautiful..
I wish I had half of that magnetic character : 3..he's so crazy beautiful, 
he looks completely hispanic..even though he's biracial ..he's just stunning ^^ 





This kid dancing... his name is malek williams... he's an amazing dancer, you can tell it's his life.
I swoon for dancer, they're hella sexy to meh :3


----------



## theCARS1979




----------



## avionette




----------



## Xibalba




----------



## Xibalba




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Glowsphere




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## The Enemy Within

A few month before the "famous" one, by The Beatles :


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Batcat




----------



## Mxx1




----------



## S a m




----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## Sean07




----------



## Yer Blues

The Enemy Within said:


> A few month before the "famous" one, by The Beatles


Meh, it had been done before. Elvis did it on a store.

I can't stand Grace Slick. >


----------



## The Enemy Within

Yer Blues said:


> Meh, it had been done before. Elvis did it on a store.
> 
> I can't stand Grace Slick. >


Ha, Didn't know about that.

I like her on J. A only. But the band was awesome man, Jack Casady bass on White Rabbit !


----------



## coeur_brise

This is slightly disturbing... So I thought I'd put it here. :teeth. 



jk. I<3jebus.


----------



## estse

Get ready to tear up at 2:42


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## coeur_brise

In a Lonely Place said:


>


Nirvana, Unplugged was no doubt one of the best live performances ever.


----------



## kesker




----------



## kesker




----------



## kesker




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## sprinter




----------



## coeur_brise

I love it, not so much for the super outstanding sound, but for the way she's just enjoying herself and can't really dance professional. :teeth. And it's the World music awards. World.


----------



## desartamiu




----------



## DarrellLicht




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## WillYouStopDave

I probably posted this in some other thread already but I can't remember and I love it so...


----------



## Arbre




----------



## WillYouStopDave

(EDIT - Come to think of it, I think I've posted a lot of these in other threads but I can't find them and this is a chance to put it all together somewhere)

Audio kinda sucks but good version....






This is also not the best quality recording but I love the way her voice sounds here....


----------



## JDW

Van Morrison with The Band during The Last Waltz concert. Awesome peformance.


----------



## TenYears

I saw these guys on their Master of Puppets tour...(Monsters of Rock tour) in 1988, in Rice Stadium, in Houston, Texas. There were 70,000 people in that stadium. One of the most awesome shows I have ever been to lol. They look so....young.

This is the earliest video I could find that just didn't completely suck.


----------



## McFly




----------



## TheOLDPrince




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Best part of SOYCD from this DVD


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## The Enemy Within

*Amazing...*


----------



## shygirl14

I have been to many concerts back in the day..

Some of the great performances/concerts I have been to was AC/DC (saw 3 times), Metallica, Ozzfest (3 times), U2, Pink Floyd (at Foxborogh stadium outside) I had front row seats. Finally the greatest for me is I saw Alice n Chains in a theatre that holds like 2500, and I was able to see Jerry Cantrell and the band go into the bus after the show... Awesome..


-Shy


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## HenDoggy

WillYouStopDave said:


>


loving those dido songs.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Eh these are just snippets that I filmed of a few, I also have other footage from other concerts that I didn't upload onto YouTube. Much better live in person lol.. My camera really doesn't do well with loud audio.











This ones pretty loud I think so might want to turn your volume down at the beginning:


----------



## Winds




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## estse

I watch this short set usually once a day. The 3rd song is one of my favorites right now:


----------



## The Enemy Within

*...sleeping now to rise again.*


----------



## WillYouStopDave

OK so it's not the best quality but it's an appropriate time and I must have listened to his songs thousands of times back in the day. Man had an amazing voice.


----------



## Xenagos




----------



## AllTheSame




----------



## Karsten




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## eeyoredragon




----------



## HenDoggy

I'll die a happy man if they do a follow up to this


----------



## greentea33




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## The Enemy Within

*An unofficial Jimmy Page tribute*


----------



## The Enemy Within

*Some Enchanted Evening...*

*Call me Desdenova, eternal light
These gravely digs of mine
Will surely prove a sight
And don't forget my dog, fixed and consequent

Astronomy...a star *

Damn...


----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Virgo

This live version of The Kill. I wouldn't be surprised if this was posted already but oh my GOD. Especially that violin....


----------



## doe deer

it just doesn't get better than this.


----------



## butterskenny

I love these guys so much when they go into character. Also, it's a good thing the crowd knows the words...it makes it so much more awesome.


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## jackson21




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## estse

Because I'll always love her, even if that love will never top 2010. Plus Heather Woods Broderick is amazing in her own right.


----------



## estse

Speaking of Heather:


----------



## doe deer




----------



## HenDoggy




----------



## Persephone The Dread

It's nice that they uploaded this, because we weren't allowed to film.






^ this was better in person obviously lol. I'm glad someone filmed this though (even if it took them over a year to upload ) because I did want to but my camera was running out of room so only got a tiny bit.


----------



## 2Milk




----------



## 2Milk

This looked so awesome, I would have loved to have been there.


----------



## theCARS1979

I hope you guys don't mind me posting this video of Avril singing her smash hit Rock N Roll on Extra that year wearing a green leather skirt, my jaw just dropped after seeing this video for the first time. After all she is my favorite female artist of all time. Sweet Super Sexy Avril Lavigne! I dont have a favorite performance , that's impossible


----------



## ByStorm




----------



## Mc Borg

Flawless.


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## The Enemy Within

One of the very best Audience Recordings ever IMO. Recorded in 1979. Amazing. I love YES.


----------



## sprinter

Keith Urban... To Love Somebody


----------



## funnynihilist

Grateful Dead 5/8/77 Barton Hall, Cornell University


----------



## The Enemy Within

In a Lonely Place said:


>


Great concert, their final tour (1986).


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## The Enemy Within

*RIP Chris Cornell*


----------



## estse

I love how this starts:






Hey, look:


----------



## Polar

*YouTube





YouTube








"]Paul McCartney - Hey Jude @ Hyde Park[/URL]*


----------



## Polar

Okay, WTF?

Seriousy, vBulletin is obsolete - and withever plugins that is included here, it's not exactly optimised for performance, with constant Ajax requests, javascript running wild, etc.

Anyways ... *Paul McCartney - Hey Jude @ Hyde Park 



*


----------



## estse

Hey, entertainment:


----------



## Trooper




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Clast




----------



## Clast

Can't I edit posts here?

I'm also unable to downsize this :serious:

Anyway, great Radiohead performance.


----------



## nietzschemami

anything and everything BTS


----------



## Squirrelevant

:heart


----------



## The Enemy Within

@Squirrelevant Great !


----------



## estse

Maybe I've posted this before:






And couple more I've posted before:


----------



## estse

You only get part two of the song:


----------



## estse

Here you go, 'cause y're bored:


----------



## Winds




----------



## cinto

Pretty much the whole Glastonbury performance from them


----------



## estse

If god existed...


----------



## Mc Borg




----------



## Persephone The Dread

The quality is unnerving:






also (but slightly less realistic cause not 60fps,):






cause someone much later uploaded a better version than the tiny bit of it I recorded before:





















^ yeah I was at that concert too (and we weren't allowed to film at that one, so that's actually official.)











This video makes me realise how close to the stage I was at one point lol...













> I'm very impressed you managed to stay there mate! I was swept away after about 5 songs lol﻿


Yeah lmao :blank and I was a few rows back. I should upload my footage but I'm too lazy.






Yeah hmm I don't think anyone will have quoted this post but I hope not while I decided to edit it 75,000 times.


----------



## Hollo

I love this man. He does whatever the hell he wants


----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## maralb




----------



## The Enemy Within




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Wren611

I cried the first time I saw this. The song doesn't make me cry, but Brian's passion got to me.






Same with this one, it wasn't the song, it was Jane's passion in her performance. So intense and incredible.


----------



## maralb




----------



## Fomorian

Greatest woman alive the band is nothing without her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Enemy Within

*1975*

One of the best bands ever (70s era of course)


----------



## Replicante




----------



## The Enemy Within

*80s guitar-driven band, so rare :*


----------



## Replicante




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## maralb




----------



## Replicante




----------



## In a Lonely Place

Best live band ever, nobody comes close


----------



## maralb




----------



## estse

The live audio of this song is when I fell in love with Arthur Russell. I love the extension of the breakdown "they were kissing..."


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## The Enemy Within

In a Lonely Place said:


>


Great band...


----------



## Replicante




----------



## Sillystring1212




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## sprinter




----------



## sprinter




----------



## karenw

Somewhere Only We Know - Keane


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I don't know what I've posted in here before, and there's a bunch of stuff so I'll just post a few.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit

This is the best performance I've heard of Yes' "Starship Trooper".


----------



## sprinter




----------



## Replicante




----------



## Lonely Hobbit




----------



## Replicante




----------



## KotaBear96

I love how happy the two of the singers are in this performance, looks like true love.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Just Amazing


----------



## anonymoususer2




----------



## Persephone The Dread

(Camera work is poor because I filmed this.)


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## andy1984

KotaBear96 said:


> I love how happy the two of the singers are in this performance, looks like true love.


that was pretty beautiful


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## SamanthaStrange




----------



## kesker

I love love this version from 1975. The crowd, the performance, the band locked in, and Albert Anderson's solo.....:heart


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Billy Corgan legend


----------



## In a Lonely Place

REM tribute to Kurt Cobain with Mike Mills, playing Kurt's guitar and Peter Buck on the organ.
This track is so sad :-(​


----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## cosmicslop

FJM just sounds better live.


----------



## estse

thnkfl


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Karsten




----------



## TheForestWasDark




----------



## Yer Blues

Drummer is playing keyboard at the same time? Showoff!


----------



## AaronTheAnxious




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Persephone The Dread

> Can't wait to hear the non-talking version! &#128588;﻿


Lol.


----------



## TheForestWasDark

Persephone The Dread said:


> Lol.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@bricky1

I was thinking this:



















but the LoTR one is even better.


----------



## TheForestWasDark

Persephone The Dread said:


> @bricky1
> 
> I was thinking this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the LoTR one is even better.


i think that's the hardest i've ever memed, in the name of tool it don't suprise me


----------



## rabidfoxes

WillYouStopDave said:


> I actually finally found a (relatively) recent Axl Rose performance that doesn't completely suck....


Yes. Last time I saw him live at a festival, he spent more time powdering his nose than playing. I got fed up and went to see the Streets instead. Best. decision. ever.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

rabidfoxes said:


> Yes. Last time I saw him live at a festival, he spent more time powdering his nose than playing. I got fed up and went to see the Streets instead. Best. decision. ever.


 From what I can tell, the man has pretty much lost his ability to carry a tune now but it wasn't bad in that video I just posted. He cannot sing November Rain well anymore. If he ever could. It might have been one of those cases of studio magic.


----------



## TheForestWasDark




----------



## TheForestWasDark




----------



## AaronTheAnxious

From all the performances at Woodstock I think Sha Na Na are the most entertaining one to watch. From the early to late 1960's music had drastically progressed into something more serious, so it's hilarious to see the crowds reaction when Sha Na Na were up on stage playing old doo-*** hits. You could see the embarrassment in some of the crowds faces but some even seemed to enjoy the nostalgia for what music was to them just a few years earlier.


----------



## TheForestWasDark




----------



## Persephone The Dread

In some ways I prefer this live recording to the album version (OK mostly because the robotic sounding intro haha):


----------



## HenDoggy

TheForestWasDark said:


>


NIce, haven't seen that one before.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Not the best but good live performances for this one are tough to find.


----------



## TheForestWasDark




----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

She's such a witch! Love her :heart


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

I could just as well post her every performance ever. Her songs are so dark.

I like some folk influence (?) (I don't know if it's true though) and how ''emancipated'' and natural she is whenever she's performing. Unleashing unconscious stuff. I like to think of her as a witch not only because she sings about something resembling occultist stuff and kind of looks like one to me, like this witch archetype (ginger hair and some other things), but also because it's antagonistic for a woman to be this free, authentic and dark like she is in her art. Her music sounds transcendent, especially with those culminations.

She definitely has some early trauma (I think) and her music makes me somehow reconnect with my own traumatic emotions, I think. (Good for therapy cause most of the time I'm just dissociated from everything and not in emotional place,indifferent, but at the same time unconsciously trying to mask that with pushing myself into talking and appearing not indifferent)


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues

Probably posted this before. Oh well, part of going senile.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

Whether you're Christian or not you can't deny his singing is superb


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues




----------



## Yer Blues

Forgot one:


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

Beautiful brand new acoustic version of their old song <3
I don't listen in to the lyrics of this one much, not back then especially with my English, but I have a soft spot for ''Notre Dame de Paris'' by Victor Hugo and that particular character who's ''the King of fools'' there, always was associating him with myself, also a little bit of Esmeralda's naivete cause I was 14 when I read it first, but mostly Quasimodo.






This one is an epic, powerful live performance of the epic, powerful song. Although I still have a problem with that and it's that there're non-classical and classical vocals mixed and I can't perceive it normally. Of course, it makes sense that she uses it in those parts cause non-classical one probably wouldn't sound good in those particular parts, but still something's off about it to my personal taste. I think it's because sometimes she forgets which vocal style is supposed to be there and changes after the mistake, also she in a few parts it sounded like Within Temptation's vocalist's copy which is too ironic to handle cause they were copying Nightwish to begin with. Other than that, the performance is great, I enjoyed all the instruments and her vocals too nevertheless, especially the classical rock ones <3


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I want to hear this song live but between this and his solo stuff and his other material he has way too many songs and it's never going to happen lol. Along with a few others I haven't heard live (I've seen him live 4 times with his solo project they sometimes play Porcupine Tree songs, but Porcupine Tree were on hiatus for years and then dead so ;_

That auto insert smiley is so wrong that it's the complete opposite of what I wanted to convey so leaving it there. Also not literally dead I mean they broke up officially.


----------



## mezzoforte

SorryForMyEnglish said:


>


I was going to post Ghost Love Score too!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

The lyrics to this changed a lot over the years (guess they got less aggressive lol):











A body is washed up on a norfolk beach
Where I used to build castles in the sticky heat
A cyclone destroys an ancient site
A killer strikes twice in one night

But Jesus was crucified for doing nothing
And God is worshiped for even less

A choir boy is buried on the moor
A nine-year-old is forced to be a *****
Some kids are best left to fend for themselves
And others are born to stack shelves

But Jesus was crucified for doing nothing
And God is worshiped for even less

Sometimes I wander and forget myself
I'm just escaping while I stack these shelves

But Jesus was crucified for doing nothing
And God is worshiped for even less


* *





A body is washed up on a Norfolk beach
He was a friend that I could not reach
He thought I was cold but I understand
But for the grace of God goes another man

And I may just waste away from doing nothing
But you're a martyr for even less

A choirboy is buried on the moors
Where we used to go dreaming when we were bored
So some kids are best left to fend for themselves
And others were born to stack shelves

And I may just waste away from doing nothing
But you're a martyr for even less




extended version:


* *




A body is washed up on a Norfolk beach
He was a friend that I could not reach
He thought I was cold but I understand
But for the grace of God goes another man

And I may just waste away from doing nothing
But you're a martyr for even less, for even less, for even less

A choirboy is buried on the moor
Where we used to go dreaming when we were bored
Some kids are best left to fend for themselves
And others were born to stack shelves

And I may just waste away from doing nothing
But you're a martyr for even less, for even less, for even less

For even less
For even less

**** you and your book too
You can have it back
When I'm gone these songs will
Will be my tracks

And I had a stupid dream that I could change things
But I'm a martyr to even less

I hate the ground that I have walked upon
Nothing I've done has ever mattered long


----------



## WillYouStopDave

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> Whether you're Christian or not you can't deny his singing is superb


 My parents listen to these people. Unfortunately, they play it full blast on a TV that has terrible, cheap speakers and it sounds like an old steam train with a wonky whistle that never stops. And when it doesn't sound like an old steam train with a wonky whistle that never stops, it sounds like a bunch of pots and pans being dropped onto a concrete floor over and over.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

A couple of really nice covers (of the same song)


----------



## unemployment simulator

his whole boiler room set was ace, I think when he dropped this one was the best bit though


----------



## unemployment simulator

jeff mills drops "the bells", place goes off!#


----------



## unemployment simulator

lightning bolt


----------



## WillYouStopDave

This is probably not exactly live IMO. It just sounds too damn good to not have had some kind of doctoring.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

mezzoforte said:


> I was going to post Ghost Love Score too!


:smile2:
Just when you clicked on the thread?:O








Persephone The Dread said:


>


Thanks for positing these, I enjoyed listening to them!



WillYouStopDave said:


> My parents listen to these people. Unfortunately, they play it full blast on a TV that has terrible, cheap speakers and it sounds like an old steam train with a wonky whistle that never stops. And when it doesn't sound like an old steam train with a wonky whistle that never stops, it sounds like a bunch of pots and pans being dropped onto a concrete floor over and over.


I was just listening to the videos of the man, but I like some other Christian music too


----------



## andy1984

unemployment simulator said:


> lightning bolt


i'm surprised anyone would mention them. i was really into them like almost 10(?) years ago. now i mostly just listen to dream pop :haha


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I've probably posted this before (YouTube has been suggesting me Steven Wilson tracks again lately.) I think it's my favourite live performance from his solo work though. I like his vocals but they're not amazing when compared to all vocalists ever right especially compared to his music which is pretty great, but the part at 17:00-21:00. I like go back to listen to that part a lot for the screaming vocals (screaming part specifically after 19:00 so good ��):







__
https://www.reddit.com/r/stevenwilson/comments/a2tyvd/_/eb4c8sm



> There's a really good live version of Raider II that I found on youtube once, I think it's from one of his live dvd's, maybe even the one you mentioned, and he actually gets some good semi-screaming/growling vocals during part of it, it fits really well with the song & I prefer it to the album version. It is kind of weird now that I think of it that he doesn't do this a bit more often, especially with his Opeth connection.


see they _know_. I want to upvote this but can't haha. It makes me want more hard rock/prog metal type stuff from him.

Which reminds me. I was at this concert too:






(you can't see it in this recording but they also had the video playing above.)


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

These:










And the whole live performance:


----------



## Perkins

mezzoforte said:


> I was going to post Ghost Love Score too!


You like Nightwish too? Awesome!! Their album Once is my fave.

This is Rammstein. Spoiler alert: theres a dildo in it!!


----------



## Cringy Snowflake




----------



## Cringy Snowflake




----------



## Cringy Snowflake




----------



## D'avjo

The village hall went mental when they played this, nutters


----------



## Cringy Snowflake




----------



## D'avjo

Was at this gig, always the last tune they play when live


----------



## Cringy Snowflake




----------



## antisarcopenia

Ed Sheeran's live version of Shape of You


The Weeknd's live version of Blinding Lights


----------



## D'avjo




----------



## mt moyt

probably posted this before but still one of my favourite live perfomances (that ive seen online)


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## jinx77

*GG*

GG ALLIN live. Watch the documentay GG Allin - Hated

some of my favorite shows Ive been to Blanks 77 in Bethlehem, PA , The Casualties in NJ (the crowd made that show), The Exploited, Allentown, PA, Oi! Fest in Allentown , PA, Bomb Squadron in Philly.

to name a few

Some favorite songs

Skeptix - Vendetta
Exploited - If Your Sad
Anti Heros - Thats Right
Violators - Live Fast Die Young
Eyehategod - Agitation Propaganda


----------



## Arbre




----------



## either/or

White Stripes - Death Letter


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Persephone The Dread

either/or said:


> White Stripes - Death Letter


I think this is from the same concert I have bookmarked:






also this involves a lot of multitasking:






came in to post this:


----------



## Arbre




----------



## either/or

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think this is from the same concert I have bookmarked:


Yah, these are from the Under Blackpool Lights DVD. I have that one well as the Northern Light DVD as well. They sound so good on my Bose system almost like being there but unfortunately usually can't play it too loud owning to the fact I have neighbors in my building. :mum

Love that rendition of Death Letter, it's so much better than the one on the studio album, not sure if you've heard that one before or not. But the live version is a much faster tempo and has amazing guitar solos. Love Jolene too, don't think that one ever made it onto a studio album, maybe a B side or something, always a treat to hear a cover or something not on an album at a show.

Here's another one of theirs I always liked...think they play this one on one of the DVDs too. Love it when they get the audience singing the refrain.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

either/or said:


> Yah, these are from the Under Blackpool Lights DVD. I have that one well as the Northern Light DVD as well. They sound so good on my Bose system almost like being there but unfortunately usually can't play it too loud owning to the fact I have neighbors in my building. :mum
> 
> Love that rendition of Death Letter, it's so much better than the one on the studio album, not sure if you've heard that one before or not. But the live version is a much faster tempo and has amazing guitar solos. Love Jolene too, don't think that one ever made it onto a studio album, maybe a B side or something, always a treat to hear a cover or something not on an album at a show.
> 
> Here's another one of theirs I always liked...think they play this one on one of the DVDs too. Love it when they get the audience singing the refrain.


I hadn't heard that one before, never saw them live but they seemed very good.

Yeah the Jolene cover is interesting, he expresses a lot of emotion in his voice so it works very well.


----------



## Arbre




----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity




----------



## Arbre




----------



## either/or

True Widow - Flat Black

Love the basslines in this song and how it syncs up with the guitar rhythms. With most bands you can't even hear the bass but I can't imagine this song without it.


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## either/or

The chick in the blue hair is really digging this too ; )


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## MusicAndNature FTW

I went with a friend to see Delain in concert around 3 years ago, and hearing Sleepwalker's Dream live is easily my favorite live experience. Just wish I could've recorded it because back then I had a basic, dinky little phone instead of a smartphone. To me, they sound fantastic live even after listening to the albums so much.


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## either/or




----------



## either/or




----------



## WillYouStopDave

Ironically, this version is probably nicer and better than the radio version but would have probably never been a hit if it had been like this.


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Fixxer




----------



## either/or




----------



## sprinter




----------



## either/or

I love this acoustic version of Suicide (first song they perform)


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Found a recording of this track live recently but can't remember if I posted it here or not, posted too much SW/Porcupine Tree stuff here over the years.

This is very rarely performed live.

This one is from 1995 and has a different emotional vibe I think (like less psychedelic Alice in Wonderland and more nostalgic 90s alt rock):






This is also a little like that (but less so?) I think it's probably hard to recreate acoustically with just a guitar though:






original

It's one of my favourite Porcupine Tree tracks but really I have a bunch of favourites. He didn't write the lyrics though I think because it's a really old track so he sometimes didn't, I think Alan Duffy did. But yeah really difficult to hear this (and many other tracks) live (and now because Porcupine Tree have broken up and he has all of his other work like solo, Storm Corrosion, and other projects,) because too many tracks lol. I think he's more likely to do older/less played tracks unplugged, he did that with a few at a concert I went to. He also played The Sky Moves Sideways or at least part of it unplugged with just an acoustic guitar, which I forgot about but that really grew on me over the last year or two.

I don't think I appreciated it fully when I saw it live either haha (I posted a recording of it earlier in the thread but OK will link again it's the first track in this concert and it sounds very different here to the performance at the concert I went to because this is like a full performance. I have a small clip in a medley thing I uploaded to YT from the concert I went to, but it's too short to bother with. Had a look and actually only recorded 21 seconds of the song.) That's kind of funny like even if you get to see something live and you like it, you won't necessarily appreciate it in the same way over time. I don't know if that's better or worse, nah I think it's better.

This is not unplugged cause electric guitar or same song but same energy/year:






Oh my god never mind that someone recorded audio of the whole concert (if you listen from the beginning - nobody's listening to any of these tracks Persephone you're just rambling about a special interest basically - the song is the first one he plays):






'most of you are coming to at least two of the nights, some are coming to all three' No. I wish. Just the one. He played Buying New Soul my favourite track probably, at one of the ones I didn't go to, that never gets played live now.


----------



## either/or

Black Balloon @ 8:50 is amazing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave




----------



## Persephone The Dread

And again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

> "The Cure, after being told to cut their set short by Robert Palmer's managers, play a 9-minute long rendition of "A Forest". I found that info on wikipedia


Lol I love that. Imagine if it was Porcupine Tree though or Steven Wilson lol....













> The album originated from a single track, titled "Voyage 34", which was to be part of Porcupine Tree's second studio album, _Up the Downstair_. Originally a 30-minute track intended to be the second disc of a double album, Wilson eventually decided to release "Voyage 34" independently of the rest of the album.





> Voyage 34 is a concept album, where the LSD trip of a young man called Brian is told with spoken words. Musically it is a fusion of progressive rock, psychedelic rock and trance music. During a 2002 interview before the release of _In Absentia_, Steven Wilson said the following about the release of _Voyage 34_ after being asked why the band released a 30-minute single:
> 
> "It was an anti-single. It was a thirty-minute single about drugs and it had no vocals in it. I thought that no one is going to play this. But it charted anyway. It was the ultimate '**** you'. We have released four-minute singles since then. But for Porcupine Tree to release a single is like an oxymoron. It's very difficult to take out a four-minute chunk from an album and say 'Here we are. This totally encapsulates everything Porcupine Tree are about.' It's never been satisfactory to me to release a single. If you know the group, you know that one minute we go from extreme metal riffing to ambient texture, the next minute we'll have a pop hook, and the next minute we'll have some avant-garde sample. All of these things are part of the album. How do you take a chunk of that? To me it's totally unrepresentative."[3]Voyage 34: The Complete Trip - Wikipedia


30+ minutes later.


----------



## Raies

The two songs go together so well, and I think everything they altered in the 1st song actually works so well.
Also Jorn Lande is always 10/10


----------



## hayes




----------



## either/or




----------



## WillYouStopDave

I guess this is only my favorite live performance of this one because it's tough to find another one of good quality with Steve Perry.


----------



## either/or




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Posted this before a few times but listened to it again a few days ago:



Also. Shame there isn't a better quality upload.



changed the live lyrics over time:



'While we make pretty speeches, you're being cut to shreds.'

vs 'while you make pretty speeches, I'm being cut to shreds.'


----------



## either/or




----------



## shyshisho

I like it a lot better than the studio version


----------



## either/or




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## WillYouStopDave

This isn't the greatest live performance but it's probably one of the better live performances of this particular song. Considering that I don't know if anyone could really sing this all that well with the way the vocals originally were. But I liked this a lot back in the day.


----------



## NotFullyHere

This is a pretty great cover done live!


----------



## either/or

This is such a cool live performance love how they transition seamlessly from one song into another and how they put their own stamp on the second song which is a cover.


----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## either/or

I really like this band's mellow indie country sounds. I've been listen to this a lot after work.


----------



## sprinter




----------



## WillYouStopDave

This guy has not aged! I don't understand!


----------



## either/or




----------



## sprinter




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## either/or

I'm not really a fan of Pearl Jam but this live cover of _It's OK_ (starts around 4:00) is really stirring. It's cool how Eddie Vedder interacts with and tries to console the crowd. They played this on KEXP on Friday and when I heard it it kind of hit me in the gut given everything going on in the world today and how bleak our future is.

Unfortunately the video is blocked on SAS but you can watch it on YouTube is you want:


----------



## WillYouStopDave

The second best Wallflowers song (IMHO)


----------



## either/or




----------

